# Doctorin' The Tardis



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

My back is starting to feel better, so as a test run I sat down and made this:


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Oh Man, that is sweet!

I don't know if you guys know but the BBC is currently showing a brand new series of Dr Who here in the UK and this Saturday, we get a Dalek!

Sorry, being an excitable geek again, I'll calm down....

Rob


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

We get it in Canada too. Although a week or so behind the Brits.

Great Stuff!

James


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

So I assume you're watching the Slitheen two parter? Totally brilliant drama. Makes you wonder why they can't let us Brits have a crack at Star Trek... !

Rob


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

robcomet said:


> So I assume you're watching the Slitheen two parter? Totally brilliant drama. Makes you wonder why they can't let us Brits have a crack at Star Trek... !
> 
> Rob


Just watched Part 1 last night (Tuesday) at 8:00 PM.
I like it. Yeah, there are a few "hokey" parts but overall it's pretty good.

Wish someone would come out with new styrene kits (1/8th) of the TARDIS, Daleks, Sontaran, Cybermen, etc...

James (who just got his talking (Tom Baker) Doctor Who and K-9 set)


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I wish I knew if we still get it in the USA .I loved Dr.Who when I was a kid !


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Just watched Part 1 last night (Tuesday) at 8:00 PM.
> I like it. Yeah, there are a few "hokey" parts but overall it's pretty good.
> 
> Wish someone would come out with new styrene kits (1/8th) of the TARDIS, Daleks, Sontaran, Cybermen, etc...
> ...


It wouldn't be Doctor Who without some Hokey moments! I'm really enjoying the new series myself. Let's just hope it sticks around for a while.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I grew up in the UK and used to work there several years ago. I can confirm that it doesn't air here in The States. But I certainly don't let that stop me from seeing them. Been pretty good so far, hokey moments and all. It's too bad that the good Doctor is running through his regenerations so fast though.

As for a kit, perhaps when this is finsihed I'll turn it into some PVC parts that can be molded in resin. Given sufficient interest that is.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

4MM, glad you are feeling better! Love you Tardis.

I still have the model of the Tardis that I got from the Doctor Who Fan Club. The kit was made of balsam wood, cardboard, and paper.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks. It's good to be on the mend (again). You will, of course, have to surrender that model to me by order of... well I can't say who, but he's REALLY important.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen. I submit here and now... one Tardis. I decided to go with withe on blue for the "Police Box" rather than white on black. Also the phone door is non-standard but not unheardof...










And by no means perfect, but just something fun...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Perfect to me! Now I need a sonic screwdriver to get in.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> As for a kit, perhaps when this is finsihed I'll turn it into some PVC parts that can be molded in resin. Given sufficient interest that is.


Glad to hear you are feeling better!

I'd like to see you fit a to-scale interior into that puppy! :lol:
If you thought the Galileo was a tight fit...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

robcomet said:


> Oh Man, that is sweet!
> 
> I don't know if you guys know but the BBC is currently showing a brand new series of Dr Who here in the UK and this Saturday, we get a Dalek!
> 
> ...


Any new pics of what the new Dalek will look like?

Any links to pics of the new series?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks guys. If I can just clear up this cough my back would probably finish it's healing, but it's loads better.

Spent a little time tweaking this and that. Now I wonder how well I'll be able to animate that light?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Any new pics of what the new Dalek will look like?
> 
> Any links to pics of the new series?


Well for a "new" Dalek he sure is looking like he's had a hard time of it...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

one of the few advantages of living in detroit is we get the cbc, broadcast from just across the river in windsor ontario... therefore we get doctor who! (whats the phrase? "appointment television") it really started feeling like the old show around episode 3. (i really wish i had a dvd recorder... im taping.....)

as to pictures etc on the web, go to www.bbc.co.uk, follow the links: entertainment > cult > doctor who. loads of stuff, photos, episode trailers, etc.

4MM, as to a kit: YES PLEASE!!!!!! ive got the comet 1/8th dalek kits (2 of em) the comet 1/8 tom baker doctor kit and i really need a 1/8 police box to do up a diorama! 

i love the new dalek as well. as you can see theyve not changed the basic dalek much, but just added little details that make it look even more tank-like.

by the way: the new version of the theme is marvelous. imagine the original theme, the one used from the first through the 4th doctors, re-record it in stereo, and add an orchestra backing it up (as ron grainier originally intended, so ive read). oh yeah it starts of with the ol' "cliffhanger screach".. wonderful!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

More tweakage. Better or worse?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

razorwyre1 said:


> by the way: the new version of the theme is marvelous. imagine the original theme, the one used from the first through the 4th doctors, re-record it in stereo, and add an orchestra backing it up (as ron grainier originally intended, so ive read). oh yeah it starts of with the ol' "cliffhanger screach".. wonderful!


Agreed. It's most glorious!



razorwyre1 said:


> 4MM, as to a kit: YES PLEASE!!!!!! ive got the comet 1/8th dalek kits (2 of em) the comet 1/8 tom baker doctor kit and i really need a 1/8 police box to do up a diorama!


I spent some time today thinking about that. The kit would be about 42 parts (20 or so distinct parts) with 13 of them clear. I've pretty much got a construction plan mapped out in my head too. And since I don't want to infringe on anyboes property I figure it should be a historical kit of a "U.K. Police Box" complete with 2 piece phone (These two pieces are included in the part count above).


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

put me down for 2 as soon as theyre available! 

im currently looking at the photos of the new dalek redesign and figuring out what i'll need to do to the comet model to make it match this version.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll do some research and see what costs are involved. Also a thought occurs. Instead of having parts "printed" just to make molds out of them, why not have molds made?

And finally for tonight a couple of close in shots...


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

As always damned good work 4MM !I hope that one day I can learn to use Blender 1/4 as good as you ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh great Time Lord,4MM! Really beautiful! How about K-9? I have always wanted to build a fuul size K-9 and Tardis.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> I'll do some research and see what costs are involved. Also a thought occurs. Instead of having parts "printed" just to make molds out of them, why not have molds made?
> 
> And finally for tonight a couple of close in shots...


You can contact Smooth-On at Smooth-On.com. They make molds but I'm fairly sure that they would be RTV. 

However, I'm willing to bet they can't make them without an original.

Companies like PL can have steel and/or aluminum molds made from 3-D files because they have the bucks and are going to be producing mass quantities. I say "can have" because such an ability exists, however PL uses an old process in which a physical master is made and then "planographed" - i.e. traced by a machine physically in order to create a computer three dimensional master which then cuts the die.

But to cut such molds requires over $100,000 bucks(in China, vs $400,000 to a half million in US/Canada) if I remember the figure correctly from a discussion Dave Metzner had on PL's board.

Then don't forget that's just the mold. Not the production facilities required to inject them with hot plastic, seperate the huge heavy monsters and pull the originals.

I couldn't see paying someone at Smooth-On to make an RTV mold for you when you could buy a gallon of great RTV for less then $90 bucks from them and do it yourself in less then a night's time once you had the original.

If molding is a really big problem for you get the original worked up and I'll make one for you and snail mail the mold and original back to you myself. But I'm sure I could explain everything you need to buy and do via email, however.

It's not as difficult as one might imagine.

You're more likely to have problems degassing the Resin then making the mold. And that can be overcome easily by buying a kitchen home vacuuming kit from Sears for less then $100 bucks.

Let me know if you need help with it. :thumbsup:

Also, let me know what you thought about my email about doing a single 20" x 20" sheet with the entire Galileo on it in two halves plus a couple of parts. I found a company that can do greater detail and up to that size. However, they might be too expensive - though it cost nothing for a quote.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi Four Mad Men

I love the CGI tardis!

Have a look here
http://homepages.paradise.net.nz/~trekker/policeboxes/links.html
for a VERY detailed history of the Tardis variants.

The new show has yet another variant.

Jim


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

How about a cutaway kit version of the Tardis? :devil:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

That's a great piece of work, Four Mad Men!! Keep it up!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

How high and wide would the Tardis be in 1/8th inch scale, or "real-world" measurements if that info is more available?

Anybody know? FourMadMen? Portland182? Razorwyre1?

Also, what is the "real-world" size of the various daleks?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck, should you not be working on your Galileo?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Yep. Just trying to figure out if there might be enough room on one of my parts sheets for a Tardis...


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> How high and wide would the Tardis be in 1/8th inch scale, or "real-world" measurements if that info is more available?
> 
> Anybody know? FourMadMen? Portland182? Razorwyre1?


There is more than one Tardis! They are all slightly different.
Look here...

http://groups.msn.com/TheTARDISbuildersGuild/shoebox.msnw

Check out 'new series tardis' for comparison pix!

There are also some nice plans and various size build ups!

good luck

Jim


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

wll assuming the site is correct, and that all the tardis props were roughly the same size (within a few inches per prop), then a 1/8th tardis would be about 7.5" w X 12.5" high, give or take. 

by the way, theres a line in episode 2 which indicates a major changs/development in the mythology of the show that id love to discuss, but i dont want to post a spoiler, so if anybody wants to kick that around, send me a p.m.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey FourMadMen!

Get me accurately scaled plans to the version of the Tardis you'd like to see done.
I can scratchbuild it if you supply the plans. The only thing I would not be able to do would be the engraved sign on the door. But we could include that small piece on a Galileo parts sheet...

I'll then mold the original and ship it and the mold to you, in appreciation for your helping me get the Galileo done. 

Or if you prefer to have an exact copy of your 3D creation I think I can figure out a way to combine it on the next two Galileo parts sheets. Are the other three sides exact duplicates of the front, minus the handles?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

...

anyone home?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

:freak:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

we're here.... just wondering about 4mm's progress about turning his computer model into a physical one....

(favorite scene from last nights episode: back street in london. a kid is scrubbing the tardis. the doctor comes out and says "good lad. and if you graffitti that again, i'll have you")


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

FourMadMen, check your email.

Came up with a simple 9 part design breakdown for your 3-D Tardis.
Sent you a set of 2D plans.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

portland182 said:


> There is more than one Tardis! They are all slightly different.
> Look here...
> 
> http://groups.msn.com/TheTARDISbuildersGuild/shoebox.msnw
> ...


Thanks for that link. Some fun information there.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hello, everyone. Thanks for the kind words on the model. Now... Just where have I been?

I spend the week laying down the law to a group of rogue scientists (long story). But on a better note my newest business venture just paid for itself. I'm off to the bank tomorrow to pay off the loan!!! So the week looks like it will end well enough. I still have some "toys" to take away from said scientists and that will be fun.

Chuck. I got the Tardis stuff you sent. No offense but I see a few issues with what you sent. One is that the Brachaki plans are severly outdated. I'm going for more of the Tardis as seen during the Tom Baker era. Also, at 1/8th scale this things begs to be lit. And your breakdown just doesn't have the "life" that it requires. I'm a fan going back to the Pertwee days so a kit like this would very much be a product of my fondness for the subject. That probably sounds harsher than it is so please bear that in mind when you read this. Here are some of my thoughts on the breakdown (and remember this thing will be over 12" tall).

The sign boxes (i.e. the "Police Box" signs) should be seperate pieces as well have clear inserts for the sign itself. They are meant to light up (for the show and the real world boxes). I plan on having two sets of decals for these. One set will be black with clear decal film where the words are. The other set will just be white letters (no balck background). This way they can either light it or apply to white letters to a balck or blue (painted) background. The windows on the walls and doors should also be seperate clear panels. The lock and handles (props and real world boxes) also vary in positions (the lock more so than the handles). The door sign on the real boxes was backlit as well and that panel itself opens to reveal a telephone enclosure (on the real boxes) so there should be two ways of building that part (one that opens with the box and phone, and one that's just a glued on panel). There fresnel lens at the top itself demands to be lit (if you light nothing else, please light this part!!!). And so on, but I think that's enought for now.

Anyway, I've got your e-mails and I'll be working on the Galileo as soon as I can but might not be until next week and the Tardis model is no where near ready from a "physical print" perspective. But I'll be working on that as soon as I can as well.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh, yeah. Almost forgot. My wife needs a new garden shed and after I'm done with the deck additions I'll start work on it. And I'll bet you can't guess what it's going to look like. I showed her one of the renders and asked her how she felt about a blue box "like this". She's not really up on what it truly is but hey, I can't thing of a better place to put a shovel and pitchfork!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ But the question everyone wants to know the answer to you *completely *ignored!

Will your Tardis be a cutaway kit? :devil:

Seriously, though.
I think I mentioned in the email that the drawing was just a rough breakdown of how the parts could be laid out, and that your version would probably be a different one.

Though the basic shapes/divisions could be essentially the same, with the unforseen addition of the lighted police signs

Basically the main two things I wanted to accomplish in the plans I sent you was to break everything into shapes that were easy to do from a molding standpoint.

Also my aim was to break everything down in a way so that every part could fit on a 8" wide x 8" deep x 10" tall "parts sheet." Which could be done if you attached the doors/wall panels to the side(those should be a hair under 10"), the identical corner pieces could be done diagonally across the bottom of the sheet, the top of the sheet would contain the top pieces.

I never intended the version I sent you to be final. I expected you to design perhaps single blocks of translucent white pieces that would fit up against the window trims.

Similarly you could design the unexpectedly lit "Police signs" as cutout inserts as well.

I by no means intended what I sent as a final version, just a way to get everything into a 8" x 8" x 10" area that one of the vendors has as max.

Again, I didn't even draw it up that way yet. This was to be a rough parts breakdown. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Hello, everyone. Thanks for the kind words on the model. Now... Just where have I been?
> 
> I spend the week laying down the law to a group of rogue scientists (long story). But on a better note my newest business venture just paid for itself. I'm off to the bank tomorrow to pay off the loan!!! So the week looks like it will end well enough. I still have some "toys" to take away from said scientists and that will be fun.
> ....
> ...


Great news on the venture!!!

A little extra cash always makes life a little easier!

Whatever you can do on the Galileo between partying and building your wife's new blue and white shed would be greatly appreciated.

If you need to to save time you can do the first sheet by itself and I'll worry about the wings later.

Not having a front to the shuttle is effecting Picard's environmental controls and he's getting mighty chilly! 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=17911


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Although what's the point of having a Tardis (apart from the whole go anywhere and anywhen) if you can't have an enemy or two?










_Are you talkin' to me?_


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ "EXTERMINATE" "EXTERMINATE"

Looks so real I almost ran away!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

4MM, that Dalek look GREAT!  

However, I'd check about those "boxes" where the plunger and gun are set in. I'm certain that they are angled too high up and should be angled down to more-or-less level. I'm working on a Comet Miniatures 1/8 TV Dalek right now (which is fairly accurate as it was researched off the early versions, but later versions can be modeled from this kit) and with my references that I checked into online (there is a Dalek-builders group) yours doesn't seem quite right in that area. Minor nit but I'm sure you want it to be as accurate as possible.

Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i thnik at least one of my comet dalek kits will end up being the new design. the daleks have never semed more tank-like.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Over the last little bit I've been gearing up to decrease my CG work and start work on some physical models. I had pretty much decided on a 1/350th DY-100. However that has changed. My first subject will be a 1/8th scale (circa 1980s with a few minor changes) Tardis. I just got back from the hardware store with my brand new Router table and Band Saw to assist in the project.

So here she is, completely remodeled at a Virtual 1:1 scale. This is what I will use to create the model (after scaling down to 1/8th)...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And here are my newest assistants:










I started out looking at the Delta bandsaw but this one had a couple of nice features the Delta did not. I also couldn't swing the Frued router table with the micro adjustable fence but I've got a shop-jig book that shows a way to make a similarly functioning addition.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

So when will you make an in-scale K9 to guard the TARDIS?  I see that everyone's favorite (!) robot dog, along with Sarah Jane Smith, is set to make an appearance in the second season of the new series.

Personally, I'm rather fond of K9, if only because he was in the first episodes of the show I ever watched.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

K-9 was looking a little rough in those previews. Not sure about the new look for the Cybermen though. I guess we'll see.

I'll let someone else build old K-9 I'm afraid.

I just got everything setup and already really really like the bandsaw. Almost no waste! Unlike my tablesaw or mitresaw. I've got all the router bits I need so I'm off to the hobby store on Saturday to get the stock for the posts and walls of the Police Box. 

To give you an idea how how big it will be, the base clocks in at 6-1/2" square and the posts are 11-1/8" tall (minus the decorative cap). Stay tuned...


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

HI, I just bought the talking moneybox version which is quite cute. About 7" high (no really) and has some funny sound grabs. Also working on a larger scratch model, about 12" high, but stumped about cutting out the panels.. ar well, I'll figure something out. 

Nice work, 4MM!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I see two ways of going about it. One that is easy to cut the window openings but make window construction more dificcult and one that takes longer to setup for cutting the window openings but allows the windows to be constructed just as they would in a full scale situation.

Both ways involve a sandwich of 1) the modling and 2) the door/wall panel. So once the molding has been cut, beveled, and assembled and once the door/wall panels have been cut to size we can proceed to...

The easy way:

1. Glue the molding assemblies to the panel.
2. Drill a largeish hold in the panel where each of the windows will be.
3. Using a flush trim bit, rout out the opening. The bearing on the bit should roll along the molding. A router table would work best for this, just remove the fence and any guards.
4. File/sand the corners sqaure.

Now the problem here is the window openings should really be slightly larger than the opening the molding creates so the windows can be inlaid into the panel opening and have the molding as a backstop. Now having said, if you don't care what it looks like on the inside you can simply create the windows with a lip that will hold it inplace on the back side of the door/wall panel.

I'm trying to contruct it as it would be constructed full size (for the most part anyway). Which leads us to...

1. Construct a frame that has the proper (enlarged) size openings for each window.
2. Attach the guide to the door/wall panel.
3. Using a flush trim bit, rout out the opening. The bearing on the bit should roll along the molding. A router table would work best for this, just remove the fence and any guards.
4. Glue the molding assemblies to the panel.

There are, of course, particulars to be worked out with step #2 but hopefully you get the idea.

An alternate to #1 and #2 above would be to clamp a jig to the router table that the door/wall panel would move around in for cutting the openings. This in fact might be a better way to go since it does not require you to attach anything to the panel first.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank y ou very much for the suggestions, I'll let you know how i get on!

Can't wait to see your pics, too.
Happy '06 :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And here is the first image. It's off in every dimension imaginable but it's really just a process test using some oak laminated particle board. The real stock I'll be using is much much thinner. Anyway here it is, warts and all...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What talent! What genius! What is it? Is it real, or CGI? I can't take it, tell me!LOL


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

It's an unsanded, beat-up piece of scrap wood that I subdivided and "re-configured" as a test. And it's not Memorex. Or Blender for that matter.

My local hobby store does not have the 6" wide panels I need so I'm going to start with the doors and the posts. I should have something to show tommorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Or tonight. Here is a full size post, made from 3/4" sqaure stock and measures 11-1/8". And unless A.C. Moore or someone has 1/8th scale quarter round moulding I may have to forego that feature. Anyway here is the result of the latest test...










_-- Now we are ready for battle._


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Model I built in the 80's. Made of Cardboard,Balsam wood,and Paper.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Got one just like it. Great little kit.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And here I thought you had made that from scratch. Looks good. I'm in the process of routing out the inside of the other posts. The outsides are routed and one that is done I'll cut them the length.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Pictures!!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Imagine the image above but with 4 of them  

Ok, three. There was a knot in one of them that blew out when I removed the back side so down to three. So I'm off to the hardware store tomorrow to get somemore spruce. Also, while I'm waiting on my 6" x 36" x 1/16" sheets I'm going to cut some grid-board in it's place.

And while I'm rambling here -- not posting pictures -- I've planned out the construction of the base and top. I also know how I'm going to light it. If all goes well and I can get the time I need I should have a base, the posts, and the grid-board walls taped together and ready for picture taking tomorrow. Maybe even one of the two top pieces.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, my imagination is out of order. While you are at the Hardware store, pick me up....never mind.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I picked up a beautiful piece of spruce at Lowe's so I made more posts. No knots, no dings. I know have enough posts for two Police Boxes. My running around today took longer than planned so that's as far as I've gotten but I have what I need for the base and all of the top. Should have pics this weekend when it should start looking like proper Police Box.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

An oldie but goodie...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> An oldie but goodie...


Enough, Chuck. 

Please don't continue to resurrect old threads if you don't have something to contribute. Saying "Another Oldie Goldie" and the like isn't a contribution. Four Mad Men hasn't posted here in a while, unfortunately, but resurrecting every thread he started here won't necessarily bring him back and get him to posting again. Best thing to do would be to email and/or PM him to try and get him back.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Regardless of whether or not FourMadMen ever posts in them again...



These were some of my favorite threads and I thought some of the newer members or anyone who hadn't seen them might enjoy them.


Sorry. I apologize if that bothered you or anyone else.


----------



## asennad (Sep 8, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> These were some of my favorite threads and I thought some of the newer members or anyone who hadn't seen them might enjoy them.


Thanks. I enjoyed reading this thread. I wouldn't mind a Tardis garden shed.
Question is - where to put it ?


----------

